# Can't get internet to work after Gentoo is installed

## Left Face Down

Alright, well this is basicly the same exact thing that happened to me before here exept it's not. I have tried everything from that thread and it's giving me basicly the same exact output excluding this.

When the computer starts up, and it's loading everything, it says this:

```

eth 1 does not exist

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

```

So I've been looking over the handbook, and can't figure out what in the world/how to install netmount. This computer has both a ground connection and a wireless connection so I put it to have eth0 & eth1, with hopes that it would put eth0 = ground and eth1 = wireless.

I originally had eth0 starting up, but it gave me the same error as above (excluding eth0) so I switched it to eth1 as the default and I still get that error. So basicly, I'm lost and don't know what to do... any one know how to correct this?

thanks in advance,

-LFD

----------

## koderf

Looks like your /etc/conf.d/net uses eth1 but that device doesn't exist, 

have you checked the output of dmesg to see if it mentions eth[x]?

dmesg | grep eth

if you don't have an eth0, try modprobe the network driver-module (eg. modprobe via-rhine) 

in case it's been compiled as a module, then check the output of dmesg again

if you then have eth0 adjust your /etc/conf.d/net as necessary

and add the module name to /etc/modules.autoload/linux2.6 (or 2.4?)

if you don't know what module your network device might use, 

the output of lspci may give you a clue

----------

## Left Face Down

alright, the first command pulled up a lot and this is the only thing I really found to be of any interest.

command = dmesg

```

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:00.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

```

Second command didn't do anything... but sit around for ever, and I let it sit for a while. While the third command brought up a lot of stuff, and this is the only thing I found of interest there.

command = lspci

```

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 002.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

```

Note:

I set it up with "Eth0" and "Eth1" as it told me to in the handbook if I had more than one connection. This is so that I wished Eth0 to be the ground and Eth1 to be the wireless. Last time I installed Gentoo I could never get it to pick up my wireless card (different computer) after many tries. I eventually gave up, even though their was one last thing I could have tried, but nothing was working at all and I usually have it hooked up to a wall anyways. 

This is actually a friends laptop, an HP Pavillion zm4900 if that helps any, that I'm currently working on. If I can get atleast the landline to work then I can download and install the GUI.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Left Face Down,

Follow this process to sort out your network. Be aware that the logical names eth0 and eth1 are assigned in the order in which interfaces modules are initialised by the kernel, which can change, in some cases from boot to boot.

You may need to write udev rules to fix names to interfaces.

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> Be aware that the logical names eth0 and eth1 are assigned in the order in which interfaces modules are initialised by the kernel, which can change, in some cases from boot to boot. 

 

It seems to be possible to force the order by putting the modules in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 in the order desired:

```
# via-velocity should be eth0

via-velocity

# 3c59x should be eth1

3c59x
```

```
bigfoot ~ # lspci

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 74)

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)

```

The kernel would otherwise assign them in the order of PCI addresses.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wynn,

Thats no longer reliable. udev-90 and later, load a lot of modules before the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file is read, hence the udev rules.

----------

## Left Face Down

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Left Face Down,
> 
> Follow this process to sort out your network. Be aware that the logical names eth0 and eth1 are assigned in the order in which interfaces modules are initialised by the kernel, which can change, in some cases from boot to boot.
> 
> You may need to write udev rules to fix names to interfaces.

 

Stupid question: how do you scroll up?

Out of the list that I saw once I got in, as it spit out the list in a smaller font when using the live cd, the only module that was a miss was "sata_sil24". So I did what you said to do in the other thread and this is what happened:

```

# modprobe sata_sil24

FATAL: Module sata_sil24 not found.

```

ifconfig -a brought up the same as it did first time round, but there are 12 modules that could or could not be there... I don't know how to scroll up so I can't check.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Left Face Down,

Console scroll up is Shift-PageUp and its not a stupid question.

The only stupid question here is the one you don't ask.

----------

## Left Face Down

Alright, well I did a lot of messing around with the kernel and such last night and adding things at start up. As I noticed there was a 4 page thread stuck at the top of this forum. However, everything I possibly did had no luck. There was a guy with the same exact stuff as mine but his solution was he just kept adding things in the kernel that he thought looked like it may help until it worked. I guess I don't have such a good sense as he does.  :Sad: 

Ok, so to continue on with what we're doing in here.

```

#dmesg | grep eth

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

```

Further more, I found that the computer has been loading more when I do the command lsmod I get a lot of things that I didn't get when I did it in the live cd environment. I figure this is due to my random adding of things in the kernel last night but there were 5 that weren't in and every time I modprobe them I get a version of two errors.

```

# modprobe 8139cp

FATAL: Error insterting 8139cp (/lib/modules/2.6.16.gentoo-r11/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko): Unkown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

# modprobe 8139too

FATAL: Error insterting 8139too (/lib/modules/2.6.16.gentoo-r11/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko): Unkown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

# modprobe sata_sil24

FATAL: Module sata_sil24 not found.

```

```

# modprobe mii

FATAL: Module mii not found.

```

```

# modprobe pcd_adna

FATAL: Module pcd_adna not found.

```

Note: In the code below I only have the things pertaining to 8139cp and 8139too (there was a lot more).

```

# dmesg

.

.

.

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

8139cp: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

.

.

.

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

8139cp: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_link_ok

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

8139too: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Left Face Down,

Lets start at the beginning. Post your lspci output so we can see your hardware.

From that we can tell you the kernel module you need. It appaers from an earlier post fragmanr that you have a Realtek 8139 PCI Vendor/Device ID (10ec:8139).

That needs the RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support kernel option, which is 8139too when you come to modprobe it. Did you make it a module or built into your kernel ?

If modprobe gives errors, post the errors here and the last 20 lines of dmseg. You can save dmesg to a file, so you can do copy and paste after a reboot. 

```
dmesg > dmesg.txt
```

Reboot and post the required info.

----------

## Left Face Down

Alright, how am I going to do this exactly? I tend to get a little lost in command line environments. However, I'm getting the basic idea that if I save it when logged in I can copy and past it here when chrooted in using the livecd as that's the only time I have internet?

As much as I wouldn't like to copy all of the lspci by hand, basicly typing it out on a desktop sitting next to the laptop I'm working with, if I have to I will.

Also, I've been nosing around in the kernel and it has the whole Realtek stuff as modules, not built in to the kernel. I thought about doing that but I read in another thread that a guy did exactly that because they were modules and it did jack squat in helping him.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Left Face Down,

You can do lspci on the liveCD - no need to put that into a file,  so you can post it directly from the PC while you have internet. It describes your hardware, which doesn't change with kernels.

dmesg is the log of kernel messages from startup and is mostly saved in memory. Its wiped every boot, so you must record it when you are in your own kernel. Boot your own kernel and log in as root.

```
cd /

dmesg > dmesg.txt 
```

these commands send dmesg to a real file at the top level of your own filesystem.

You can read the file with 

```
less dmesg.txt 
```

to make sure it worked.

Reboot with the liveCD and mount your root filesystem on /mnt/gentoo  The dmesg.txt file is now at /mnt/gentoo/dmesg.txt so you can copy the last 20 lines to a post.

----------

## Left Face Down

Ok, having issues copying and pasting it into the post. I saved both into a file... even though you bring up a good point about the lsmod hehehehe. I know ctrl+k will cut the info, closest thing I know to copy/paste in nano (or pico which I am more familiar with), but of course when I ctrl+u in links this does nothing. 

I've got everything pulled up right I just have to do this and it's golden. I'm chrooted in, have the file pulled up and in another (window?) I have links pulled up read to paste it but I just need to figure out how to copy it from nano, switch windows, and paste it into links.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Left Face Down,

Do you have a console mouse, its a white block you can move around the screen ?

Highlight the text you want to copy by dragging with the left mouse button.

Switch VTs and middle click to paste. If you only have a two button mouse, press both buttons together.

----------

## Left Face Down

yes I do... I have highlighted it many a time and pressing both buttons together does nothing.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Left Face Down,

Read your PM

----------

